# freebsd7.3+video => crash



## xnl96 (Jul 26, 2010)

I runing freebsd 7.3 to a laptop toshiba satellite l300 and i have instaled : kde4-4.4.5_2 , xorg-7.5 , vlc-1.1.0_1,3 , mplayer-1.0.r20100117_2 , smplayer-0.6.9 when i tray to play a video(no matter if i use vlc,smplayer or mplayer) kde will be crash . What i can do ?


----------

